# Fisher Bullet Pen



## Republic_Commando

Anyone got one besides me?


----------



## mikeand

I have a couple Bullets and always have one in my pocket with me. Great little pens.


----------



## tempus edax rerum

Useful if you're lying in bed scrawling on your dayplanner with your pen tilted upside down. Also useful on a plane. I like mine. :-! They started making retrofit kits that fit into other pens too. :-!:-!


----------



## Republic_Commando

I love using them I currently only have one. I got it at the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum (Great museum BTW) and its got the Smithsonian Institute logo on it. It's got the lovely chrome shine to it. I'm using it right now to do some research.


----------



## T Bone

I had one in black back in the late 1980's. Used it for a few years and eventually lost it. :-| They are great pens.

I've got a Fisher AG7 now (the model they took into space), and it is probably my most used pen, at least when I'm not using a Parker 51 Fountain pen.


----------



## austinnh

I've enjoyed the AG7. As tempus points out, you can put the refill in any Parker style pen (you put a little plastic cap on the back of the refill). I did this with a SS Parker Jotter, but then lost it. Really liked it while I had it. Maybe I'll go all out and get a bullet sometime.

Question: do people find the cap to be preferable to the click mechanism? Seems to me the click is nice because you can handle with one hand, but the cap has the benefit of keeping pocket fuzz off the tip. Does the Bullet cap keep water out (it has an O-ring, right?)? Does that even matter with a Fisher? Does the O-ring ever wear out or crack (anyone had their bullet in extreme cold weather, which might affect the O-ring?)?


----------



## Republic_Commando

austinnh said:


> I've enjoyed the AG7. As tempus points out, you can put the refill in any Parker style pen (you put a little plastic cap on the back of the refill). I did this with a SS Parker Jotter, but then lost it. Really liked it while I had it. Maybe I'll go all out and get a bullet sometime.
> 
> Question: do people find the cap to be preferable to the click mechanism? Seems to me the click is nice because you can handle with one hand, but the cap has the benefit of keeping pocket fuzz off the tip. Does the Bullet cap keep water out (it has an O-ring, right?)? Does that even matter with a Fisher? Does the O-ring ever wear out or crack (anyone had their bullet in extreme cold weather, which might affect the O-ring?)?


My O-ring on mine seemed to be having some troubles and the Fisher customer service was top notch. They sent me 5+ O-rings for free to my address with no charge after I explained my problem to them and emailed a picture. I don't write much in my everyday life so it's nice to have a pen that is small, compact and reliable when I do need it. I live in Minnesota by the way and I never had any trouble with the O-ring in cold weather.


----------



## Bleh

Are there any rollerball or gel ink cartridges that will fit in the space pen?

I love the size, shape, and feel, but I can't stand ball points. If I could snag a rollerball that'd fit in there, I'd be real happy. G-2 refills are too fat, haven't seen any others that look like they might, only ball points.


----------



## Hansch99

I carry my Fisher Bullet Pen with me at all times. Not only is it extremely handy, it's an interesting conversation piece when I have occasion to use it. 

I do the majority of my writing with a SS Parker Jotter, though.


----------



## Republic_Commando

Hansch99 said:


> I carry my Fisher Bullet Pen with me at all times. Not only is it extremely handy, it's an interesting conversation piece when I have occasion to use it.
> 
> I do the majority of my writing with a SS Parker Jotter, though.


Same here for me except for the SS Parker Jotter part. I don't have one


----------



## Mulie

I have been carrying a Fisher bullet pen in my front jeans pocket ever since I retired in 1995. It is nice to carry when I am wearing a shirt without a pocket. The Fisher bullet pen is an excellent gift item for any of the guys on your gift list. I have probably given a half a dozen of the bullet pens and every one of the recipients seemed truly happy with the gift and commented positively about the pen in later conversations.


----------



## Martin_P

Mulie said:


> I have been carrying a Fisher bullet pen in my front jeans pocket ever since I retired in 1995. It is nice to carry when I am wearing a shirt without a pocket. The Fisher bullet pen is an excellent gift item for any of the guys on your gift list. I have probably given a half a dozen of the bullet pens and every one of the recipients seemed truly happy with the gift and commented positively about the pen in later conversations.


100% have to recommend these things as gifts too! If in a rush, they're not too expensive in store, and if you can plan ahead, they're real cheap on eBay. People constantly bring up Seinfeld and love the compact design.

As for writer with it... I hate all space pens. It's like clawing at the page. I keep mine for when I just need something scratch resistant to shove in a pocket and might be jotting notes down while reading on the bus. My personal favourite is my Waterman Carene FP, and my Carene RB when I can't be bothered with ink, so a super tight ballpoint is likely a lost cause.


----------



## SnapIT

I've just taken delivery of the Mars Millenium in titanium nitride. A little thicker then the original bullets and a little heftier which I like. Broke a couple of fingers, more then once playing ball sports and writing has always been a chore since then. Fine motor control seems to come and go with fatigue and my handwriting suffers. My space pens seem to help with that issue. I hope the Mars makes things better again. Time will tell. I have several other of the bullets and picked up an all titanium twist top model 7-8 months ago. The body is manufactured in Germany if I can read the tiny script :- ). A good solid pen and in use every day.


----------



## Jeff_C

I have 2 bullets, an AG7, CH4 and a few others...

The AG7 is my fav, but I keep a bullet in my day planner all the time. 

Great pens.


----------



## jfiddy

I love these pens! I have the gold and silver versions... and have had a couple but keep losing them.


----------



## Guest

My brother got me a Fisher Bullet Pen (black) a few years ago. It has a little dent in one side now. I use it occasionally. It's a great pen to have in your pocket for taking quick notes. I also like to use it while camping.


----------



## sen

hello there

i carry my fisher x-750 pen with me always.


----------



## STEELINOX

Hiya !

Here's my "MARs" !


----------



## Howard

I have had at least three Bullet Pens over the years and all have had the same problem. Sooner or later, the cartridges leaked. When I opened the cap, there would be a large glob of very sticky ink on the writing tip that was diiffcult to remove. Once a cartridge did this, it was toast. Might anyone have any idea why this occured? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## STEELINOX

Howard said:


> I have had at least three Bullet Pens over the years and all have had the same problem. Sooner or later, the cartridges leaked. When I opened the cap, there would be a large glob of very sticky ink on the writing tip that was diiffcult to remove. Once a cartridge did this, it was toast. Might anyone have any idea why this occured? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Contact Fischer is what I'd do...


----------



## narcosynthesis

I have a black bullet model in my pocket right now, and a few previous models MIA somewhere...

I love them - I wanted a small, tough pen that I can stick in my pocket and carry anywhere, which the bullet does perfectly. Closed it is pretty much waterproof (they survive trips through teh washing machine at least) and small enough to easily fit a pocket, yet unfolded they are 'normal' pen size and much easier to write with than other compact pens. At the same time the cartridge, while not the finest writing is tough and capable and great for a pen to be used on the road, especially the ability to write at odd angles (such as against a wall) even if I don't really need to write in zero gravity or underwater very often.


----------



## AndyFromHonolulu

*If you like the Fisher cartridge but want a more substantial pen...*

...how about something like this?


----------



## 1991 E31

I have the black one that stays with me at all times. My montblanc has a problem with the finish rubbing off and my tiffany (work gift) has no style at all. This is a great little pen. My 4 yr old is eyeballing it already so I may have to buy another one soon.


----------



## crew

I've got my Trekker for work and got a traditional Bullet coming tomorrow! Ordered a few fine-tip inks to go with it - can't wait!


----------



## subseasniper

I carry a matte black bullet pen and love it. I'm a lefty and have had a nightmare journey trying to find a pen that doesn't smudge. 

Fisher never boast about the fact that their ink is really quick drying and I can write as fast as I like without smudging.

Very pleased with the pen.

Writes wonderfully in a moleskine notebook as well. Combo made in heaven


----------



## cmeisenzahl

I've used a couple, those things should last forever.


----------



## Al G.

I just picked up a matte black one to carry in my pocket....AWESOME pen!

I also like the look of that county com embassy pen. I was just looking at that the other day. I can always find things that I "NEED" on County Com.


----------



## double-gauss

I keep an ag7 now as my only ballpoint. Had three matte black bullets but they always end up running away


----------



## Fingolfin

I recently purchased two Fisher Pens, the Cap-O-Matic and the Bullet w/ Clip. Both in flat back. 

What I like:
-Fit and finish are excellent
-Consistent and smooth ink output on various sources at any angle
-Quick drying ink, no smudges
-Reasonably Priced
-Bullet size makes a great pocket pen, fits in places other pens don't
-Classic designs with history
-MADE IN THE USA |>

What I don't like:
-Aside from pressurized ink, writes like a typical cheap ballpoint
-Smooth hard end not comfortable for writing for extended periods
-Clip on Bullet is retained by tension of the bent metal. Would prefer a clip that is brazed on, but as-is gives you the option of removing the clip. 

Overall I like this product, was hoping the ink would be a bit bolder and didn't require as much pressure to apply, but i'd recommend the Fisher pens to anyone. One thing I would say is the Bullet, since it comes in a small fitted box, would make an excellent gift.


----------



## double-gauss

I've seen some places that replaced the nice translucent case with "moon texture" insert for some very bland packaging. The staples near here always had the neat box but recently changed


----------



## lovetheleaf

*Re: If you like the Fisher cartridge but want a more substantial pen...*



AndyFromHonolulu said:


> ...how about something like this?


Holy cow this pen is bad ass. What is it?


----------



## zippofan

County Comm is an extremely dangerous site for me :-d

As for the Bullet, there is always one in my pack, I never know when I might need to make notes in all kinds of weather out in the woods. :-!


----------



## crew

*Re: If you like the Fisher cartridge but want a more substantial pen...*



lovetheleaf said:


> Holy cow this pen is bad ass. What is it?


Looks like the next one on my list! 

http://www.countycomm.com/PEN.htm


----------



## afinalfantasy

I just got my first bullet pen yesterday from Office Depot..the chrome version. My friend got a black one when he went to the Smithsonian and reccomended it. Likin it so far! The black one pictured looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Moondancer

*Re: If you like the Fisher cartridge but want a more substantial pen...*



crew said:


> Looks like the next one on my list!
> 
> http://www.countycomm.com/PEN.htm


Wow, this one just made it to my "lust" list.


----------



## lowes48

I've been carrying mine in my front pocket for about 3 months now and it's great! I removed the clip and it takes up little to no room in my pocket. I have pens that I like much better, but for the purpose of always having a pen that will pretty much write on anything, this is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Republic_Commando

I just got a matte black bullet pen with a clip to replace my original one which I lost almost over a year ago.


----------



## 2manywatchez

Had a Fisher Bullet some time ago, but it was too dang hard to keep track of. Was always kinda losing it until I eventually really lost it. When it was available, however, I loved writing with it.

Thanks to the Embassy Pen link, I'm going to try it again. Bought one! It's larger and I plan to leave it on my desk. (Until I lose it...)


----------



## Mike 777

Howard said:


> I have had at least three Bullet Pens over the years and all have had the same problem. Sooner or later, the cartridges leaked. When I opened the cap, there would be a large glob of very sticky ink on the writing tip that was diiffcult to remove. Once a cartridge did this, it was toast. Might anyone have any idea why this occured? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


That happened before Fisher changed its ink formulation; it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## nhoJ

An outer space pen deserves some extra-terrestrial company.


----------



## Tony-Fin

Fantastic holders..

I have silver, gold, black titanium, AG7, zero gravity plain and my daughter has lime green and purple passion.
I usually carry silver in my pocket, gold in my car, AG7 and zero gravity on my desk.
Love them all and it is hard to wrote with anything else. 
I'm planning to add some colors in my collection in the future.


----------



## Chromejob

I have a silver version usually rattling around in whatever satchel I'm using. 

I have the matte black model that they sold with a Star Trek (TNG) emblem on it. Sometimes called a "photon torpedo" pen. I don't use it, it's on display with other Trek collectibles.


----------



## TrickyVic

I love my Blueberry Bullet pen, it's my EDC pen.


----------



## Colorado_Outdoorsman

New Embassy Pen
2 Bullets
1 Extender
1 AG7
1 Trekker
and my 2 F701's are Modified to take the SPF refill... guess I love the Fisher products...


----------



## Republic_Commando

Lost my matte black pen with my name engraved on it


----------



## spvwolfy

*Yup, I keep one in my Mission wallet at all times.*


----------

